# Maybe need mo' power?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I just moved my audio equipment into a new area (see sig)

I recently got my new Def Tech BP6B's and streaming Pandora (in Stereo mode). I am almost playing at max volume and notice now that my Denon 1611 a/v receiver is shutting off.

Nothing is not hooked up wrong, but I think I maybe over powering the receiver since I am at close to 100% of max volume?

So you guys think I need more power? Should I call over to Emotiva to cure the problem??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sounds to me like your room size grew and now you need more volume to fill the space. Yes I would say an amp on the front channels would be a very good start.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You will not be able to use your Denon AVR-1611 as a preamp with Emotiva power amps so you will likely have to replace that as well. Perhaps a new AVR with 5.1 preamp outputs with the processing which satisfies your needs and an Emotiva XPA-2 to drive the Def Tech BP6Bs.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

The 1611 has pre-amp outputs, no?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> The 1611 has pre-amp outputs, no?


It looks like the Denon only has multichannel inputs and NO outputs so you would have to upgrade the Denon tbh to one with more output and see how you get on, but the problem does sound like you need more power.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

recruit said:


> It looks like the Denon only has multichannel inputs and NO outputs so you would have to upgrade the Denon tbh to one with more output and see how you get on, but the problem does sound like you need more power.


I asked the same question over @ Audioholics, someone mentioned on there that my 1611 is rated @ 20 watts per channel.

I think since I know that the DB setting on the receiver in down like -3 and -5 on my two front towers, I will crank up the DBs to get the more brighter sound that I am wanting to achieve. I think the 1611 does push the towers well, but I think the DBs are set a little on the flat / low response side for my taste in 2-channel mode. I will play with it tomorrow and see what I can get done. 

I too do not think it is a "mo' power" concern. I did hear that the denon are doggs when they need to push 4-ohm speakers, which I do know I am not in worry since my BP6b are 8-ohm :T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, when listening in two channel mode you need to remove any adjustments the receiver has made for your home theater. Use the Quick Select function to have presets for your home theater and two-channel setups. I would crank to the max the "Channel Level" for the front speakers when listening in two channel. I don't know who at Audioholics said your AVR only has 20 wpc but it is rated for 75 wpc into 8 Ohms at 20Hz-20kHz with 0.08% THD driving the front two channels only. That person may have been describing real world power with all seven channels being driven. But you are right that your AVR driving two channels should have more than enough power for the Def Tech BP6Bs.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, I went out browsed @ my local hifi store, which also sold me my DefTechs and the guys highly recommend his "last-one / new in the box" Pioneer SC-05 (new / never opened) for a great price. Less than $600........ 

He said no worries now or for the future if I got the SC-05.

So what you guys think?
Note: No worries for my wonderful Denon 1611, this will be moved into our other living room which is going to be a 3.1 setup.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Well the Pioneer SC-05 certainly has more power and better processing, however, it uses Class D amplification which may not be the best for your two-channel music listening. But then again it may suit you just fine. For the price I guess no one should complain. Now that you have 5.1 preamp outputs you can always go massive amounts of A/B power for your fronts for two-channel later if you choose.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That was a good move on getting a more powerful AVR and probly more features then the Denon. Like Jackfish said, you also have opened the door for upgrading to outboard amplification, should the need arise.:T


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Did you investigate the possibility that your streaming source is outputting low levels?

It takes a big increase in amp power to get noticeable spl increases. I would have checked source levels first...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sources levels change yes but the voltage/gain & current remains the same when outputting any signal, that is why some people get distortion at higher levels from there amp and you must avoid clipping or else damage to the speakers could be done & that is why amps shut down to protect the speakers when clipping and also the amp.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks all,

I have yet to hook it up. My father just passed and his funeral was yesterday, so I have yet to really get time to hook it up and see what this receiver got.

From what I read up, it really is a whole different ball-game from what I am upgrading from. 

I do like the fact that there seems to be a huge support group over @ AVS on it. I hope that going with this and for the price I paid, I don't get left out for something that can / could be a better buy than the $550.00 which I paid for it. Thoughts? A keeper??

Thanks​


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, prayers sent to you, family and friends.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Tufelhundin said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your loss, prayers sent to you, family and friends.


Thank you greatly! He will be missed.

20-yr retired vet, passed away at the age of 57. It's only been a week and I wish I could go back in time to save him :hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit:


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> 20-yr retired vet, passed away at the age of 57. It's only been a week and I wish I could go back in time to save him


Sorry for you loss. 57 is way too young. My father passed away about 7 1/2 years ago and I miss him every day, still. He was 71 and I thought that was too young. Hang in there. :sad:

Greg D


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Gregavi said:


> Sorry for you loss. 57 is way too young. My father passed away about 7 1/2 years ago and I miss him every day, still. He was 71 and I thought that was too young. Hang in there. :sad:
> 
> Greg D



Thanks Greg!!  

Now back on track, I did finally get to hook up the SC-05.

Very , very different a/v receiver than my Denon. 

I do have one question about the pioneer mcacc.

*When I hook up the mic, it does not ask me where to put the mic. So I "assume" it is suppose to be in the sweet spot. So I did auto calibrate. It did on the freq settings / adjustments and said it was done. Is this correct? is this all I needed to do? Only one position with the mic while running Mcacc?

It does sound really good. What was odd was the sub. I have my subs @ about 10'o clock. It asked for me to turn it down (lol). So I turned it down to 8'o clock and it completed. It had my sub dialed in at +7. 
Unlike my Denon Auddsey, it had it set @ 10 o'clock and tuned to -12 (all the way off basically). Another thing, the Denon asked for me to set the mic in 6 total different seating areas. odd for pioneer mcacc. lol


----------

